# Blue Moon Ale + Cigars + Buddy = Awesome Friday Night



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Last night was a great mini herf with my best pal Vinnie Goombatz! lol He brought over the Blue Moon Ale with some oranges and I provided the smokes.

Got the beers ready. This was a very interesting ale. It states its a Belgium Brewed Wheat Ale. Not exactly sure if its imported but it was a fantastic beer. The flavors were great...and as an enhancement to the ale, Vinnie recommended to throw a slice of orange in the beer....VERY NICE!!!

We started with a 2 year old Camacho Diploma....WOW!! This cigar really ages well....only have about 4 left nox from the original box....and the pairing with this beer was excellent.



Then we had intentions of moving to a La Flor Coronado which I was amped for, but it was getting late for such a large stick and also a bit cold. So I went inside to grab 2 Oliva Serie V Double Robustos! This was a perfect size!

What flavor with the V....I could smoke these everything. It was a nice choice as well since it was very different from the Camacho and also was a bit fuller to end the night. Once again, the Blue Moon paired very well with this cigar as well. We cracked up another bottle.

It was a great night!! And after all was said and done....I was out like a light!!! Havent slept that good in a while... LIGERO + ALKAHOL = Deep Sleep!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Blue Moon is made by Coors...I never would have thought it. It's the best they make IMHO. It's better if you pour it into a pint glass. It opens up the arouma and kicks up the flavor a notch.

Looks like you had a nice night!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am not a beer drinker, but I really like Belgium Wheat Ales in general and Blue Moon is readily available. I try to keep a sixer in the fridge at the cabin. Good pairing with the Camacho's!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

PiPs 

I agree on the Diploma; great stick. Camocho sent me three a few months back. I gift two away and smoked one. I regretted giving the two after I smoked it. Oh, well I'm sure two other people got pleasure out of smoking them.

I've notice the trend of putting an orange slice in certain beers lately. I'm not sure if that's for me, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah try it Tim...it was my first time as well and it added a new element to the bear....at least with that one...I wouldnt try it with all my beers! LOL


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

if you like Blue Moon, check out Hoegaarden. its a true Belgian White Ale with the same orangey flavor that blue moon has, but its much much smoother. Its pretty easy to find, at least around my school and home, and not that expensive. Check it out if you liked Blue Moon


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Yeah try it Tim...it was my first time as well and it added a new element to the bear....at least with that one...I wouldnt try it with all my beers! LOL


I'll see if I can locate some Blue Moon up here. I did a couple extra duties(security) at the liquor store and a few people came in looking for it....or something similiar. All they would ask for was the beer you put an orange slice in.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! Sounds like an interesting combo.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Try Wittekirke, if you can find it, because that would add that extra oooomph that you might have been missing, although there was very little that could have been missing last night. :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool combo.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Blue Moon is the only beer I have ever heard of adding an orange slice to. Nonetheless it definately kicks it up a notch or two. Great brew! Sounds like you had a pretty good night bud, glad to hear it!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Isn't there a MAN LAW that says that you are not supposed to put fruit in beer? :baffled:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a Samuel Adams Black Lager last night and it was awesome!! Best thing since they stopped making Blackened Voodoo.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice photos, PiPs.....nothing better then a good cigar, a nice beverage, and great conversation! (well, actually, I can think of two better things...flying, and well, you know, the other!!)


----------

